# Windows 10 Creator Update probleme



## GhostPhantom (15. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe seit dem Creator Update ein paar probleme.

Also ich hab nur probleme mit dem Update. Die Spiele ruckeln ohne ende und kurz bevor der Pc herunterfährt, habe ich farbige Streifen durchs Bild. Danach neue Windows Installation ohne das Update gemacht und dann komischerweise keine Probleme. Wenn jemand eine ahnung hat woran es liegen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Mein System

Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

Xeon 1231 v3

16Gb Ram

Gtx 1080

120 Gb SSD und 1TB HDD

Falls Ihr noch was wissen müsst, schreibe ich es noch rein.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Talhuber (15. April 2017)

Hi, also ich vermute mal, Deiner Beschreibung nach, dass wenn Du das Windoof neu installiert hast, dass der Grafikkartentreiber dann noch nicht installiert ist und sobald das gemacht wurde die Probleme mit der GK kommen - 
das heisst, dass es vermutlich ein VRam-defekt sein könnte, also mal mit einer anderen GK probieren, Gruß Tal...


----------



## GhostPhantom (15. April 2017)

Hey Talhuber, danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Also die Streifen durchs Bild beim Herunterfahren kommen erst wenn ich den Grafiktreiber installiert habe. Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, wenn ich das Windows 10 ohne dieses Update Installiere, dann habe ich diese Probleme ja nicht. 
Wie könnte man das denn erklären?


----------



## GhostPhantom (15. April 2017)

Vielleicht hilft das ja noch weiter. In vielen Spielen ploppen die Texturen auch ziemlich doll auf. Bei Battlefield 1 ist es ganz schlimm und bei H1Z1 auch aber bei Rocket League nicht.


----------



## nikon87 (15. April 2017)

Vielleicht liegt das am GameMode? Hast du aktuell jetzt das Creators Update installiert oder nicht? Falls ja mach folgendes: Einstellungen öffnen > Spielen > Spielmodus > Den Regler auf "Aus" stellen. Auch das GameDVR und die Spieleleiste würde ich zum Test mal deaktivieren.


----------



## GhostPhantom (15. April 2017)

Hey nikon87, ne ich habe Windows 10 ohne diesen Update drauf aber als ich es noch drauf hatte, habe ich es ohne den GameMode probiert und es kamen keine besserungen. Ich komme gerade von einen Freund und der hat das Update auch seit heute installiert und hat genau die selben Probleme.


----------



## Angelus2k (17. April 2017)

Ich hab auch irgendwie Probleme. Beim booten kommt manchmal ein 2-3cm dicker bunter Streifen. Windows scheint weiter zu booten, bekommt aber dann kein Bild mehr und der Monitor geht in Standby. Habe gestern mal die Wiederherstellung von Windows 10 genutzt und komplett zurückgesetzt. Bin mal gespannt, ob das jetzt weg ist. Scheint für mich ein Treiberfehler zu sein?!? In der Zeit nachdem ich das Update gemacht habe, ist auch meine Spiele SSD 480gb von SanDisk gestorben, ob da was mit zusammenhängt weiß ich nicht. Mir ist nach dem Update auch aufgefallen, dass das System generell was langsamer war. Jetzt nach dem zurücksetzen, läuft alles wieder besser.


LG


----------



## Bongripper666 (17. April 2017)

Bei mir bleibt der Bildschirm nach dem Login schwarz. Von diesem Problem gibt es schon hunderte Berichte im Netz. Allerdings haben scheinbar fast alle das Update manuell installiert. Ich versuche es nochmal, wenn ich es offiziell erhalte. Vielleicht geht es dann.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2017)

GhostPhantom schrieb:


> kurz bevor der Pc herunterfährt, habe ich farbige Streifen durchs Bild. Danach neue Windows Installation ohne das Update gemacht und dann komischerweise keine Probleme.


Also bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme.
Jedoch wenn ich mein Rechner herunterfahre dann bekomme ich ganz kurz auch ein paar Streifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das geht so schnell, so dass ich hierzu keine Bilder schnell genug machen konnte.
Um meine Bilder machen zu müssen musst ich hierzu ein Video aufzeichnen und selbst dieses dann in Zeitlupe abspielen.

Das geschieht bei mir aber beim herunterfahren wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet wird.
Beim hochfahren habe ich keinerlei Probleme und auch nicht während des Betriebs.

Hierzu muss ich noch anmerken das dies Streifen nur kommen wenn ich hierzu meine eigene Verknüpfung mit dem Herunterfahren was ich mir auf mein Desktop erstellt habe nutze.

```
shutdown.exe /s /t 0
```

Nutze ich hierzu aus der Startleiste das Herunterfahren was Windows mit dabei hat passiert dieses nicht, da hierzu das Bildschirm anscheint vorzeitig verdunkelt wird.
Es wechselt daher schneller von meiner blauen Hintergrundfarbe auf das schwarze von Windows.

Beim Neustart ist es auch das selbe, nur hier ist es ganz egal ob ich meine Desktop Verknüpfung nutze oder das aus der Startleiste.
Grafiktreiber habe ich bereits schon neu installiert.

Bei mir hatte ich zunächst nur das Update ausgeführt und dann mittels neu aufsetzen des Systems Windows inklusive diesem Update erneut sauber installiert.
Hat aber selbst mit dem neu aufsetzen nichts gebracht.

Zuvor hatte ich nach dem Update auch das Update wieder zurück gesetzt und die Streifen waren nicht mehr da.
Es kommt daher eindeutig von diesem neuen Update.

Da ich dieses kleine Problem nicht mit dem Herunterfahren aus der Startleiste habe nutze ich nur noch dieses.
Mir kommt es aber so vor als hätte Windows beabsichtige um dieses Problem zu beheben das herunterfahren aus der Startleiste geändert.


----------



## Fuzetsu (17. April 2017)

Habe ähnliche Probleme wie Angelus2k. Gehe auch schwer von einem Grafiktreiber-Problem aus. Beim Bootvorgang gibts nen bunten Streifen und es tut sich einige Sekunden lang nichts, bootet aber anschließend hoch. Dauert nur vergleichsweise sehr lang, vorher war der PC nach 20 sek. hochgefahren, jetzt dauerts eine volle Minute.
Es wird nur mein Hauptmonitor (via DP) instant erkannt. Habe insgesamt noch einen zweiten LCD (via DVI) und meinen Fernseher (via HDMI) angeschlossen. Um die Sekundären Monitore anzusprechen, muss ich erst auf Einstellungen > Bildschirm > Mehrere Anzeigen "Desktop auf 1 und 2 (bzw. 3) duplizieren". Erst dann kann ich das sekundäre Anzeigegerät auch einzeln anwählen. Mitunter sehr nervig, wenn ich gemütlich von der Couch aus zocken will. Beim Zocken hatte ich aber keine großen Probleme. Habe jetzt dennoch Game-Mode und DVR mal ausgeschaltet.
Ich würde einfach mal neue Treiber abwarten.


----------



## aloha84 (17. April 2017)

Das mit den streifen ist noch ein bug.
Sonst bootet und läuft mein system wie vor dem update.
Das einzige was ich machen musste war den neuesten nvidia treiber zu installieren....mit dem alten crashten die spiele.

Bei mir läufts top.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2017)

Genau das dachte ich auch dass es sich noch um ein Bug handelt.
Den neuen Grafiktreiber hatte ich schon vor dem Update drauf, daher hatte ich damit keine Probleme.

Sonst läuft bei mir auch alles Top.


----------



## GhostPhantom (17. April 2017)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. 

Ich habe auch nur das die Spiele Ruckeln und diese Farbigen Striche beim Neustart und sonst hab ich damit ja auch keine Probleme aber da ich gerne Zocke ist das geruckel echt nervig. Weiss da vielleicht jemand woran das liegen könnte? Habe alles von dem GameMode ausgemacht und den neusten Nvidia Treiber hab ich auch drauf. Jetzt wo ich Windows 10 ohne das Update drauf habe, hab ich überhaupt keine probleme mehr. Ich besitze eine Gtx 1080 kann es vielleicht mit dem GDDR5X Speicher zusammen hängen? Das dass Windows Update damit noch nicht zurecht kommt ?


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2017)

Dazu müsstest du mal das MSI Afterburner installieren und davon während des Spiels die OSD Anzeige nutzen.
Denn dann kannst du ersehen ob die Grafikkarte nicht 100% ausgelastet wird oder der Takt nicht gehalten wird.

Muss daher nicht zwingend was mit dem Update was zu tun haben.
Versuchen kannst du noch innerhalb des Treibers Adaptiv umzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Hochleistung würde es auch gehen, nur dann Taktet deine Grafikkarte in Idle nicht mehr unter dem Grundtakt.
Nachdem du diese Einstellung änderst starte dein Rechner neu.
Denn letztens habe ich gemerkt das diese Einstellung nicht ohne Neustart übernommen wurde.


----------



## GhostPhantom (19. April 2017)

MSI Afterburner hatte ich auch schon dabei laufen und den Takt hält sie aber mit dem Update habe ich Fps Drops und gerade dann kommen die laggs. Im Treiber habe ich schon versucht auf Höchstleistung zustellen und auch unter Windows aber gab keine besserungen, leider.


----------



## Hawkins (21. April 2017)

Angelus2k schrieb:


> Ich hab auch irgendwie Probleme. Beim booten kommt manchmal ein 2-3cm dicker bunter Streifen. Windows scheint weiter zu booten, bekommt aber dann kein Bild mehr und der Monitor geht in Standby.
> 
> 
> LG



Das exakt selbe Problem hab ich auch seit dem Creators Update.
Nach dem PC Start kommt die Bitlocker Passworteingabe ganz normal, danach kommt ein 3cm horizontaler Pixel-Strich mit schwarzem Hintergrund am ersten Monitor und nix passiert. Der 2. Monitor geht auch nicht an.
Ich muss dann den PC manuell ausschalten und beim 2. Booten kommt er problemlos ohne Fehler ins Windows 

Seit dem Creators Update dauert das PC Herunterfahren auch super lange. Was vorher nichtmal 10 Sekunden dauerte braucht jetzt mehrere Minuten bis der PC aus ist.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (21. April 2017)

Habe das selbe Problem mit den streifen beim runterfahren. Zudem wird mein Monitor nicht beim ersten pc start erkannt habe ich das gefühl, Bild bleibt schwarz. Habe schon ein neues Displayport-kabel bestellt, weil einge schreiben sowas kann auch am Kabel liegen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

Ist mir mittlerweile auch schon zweimal passiert dass beim ersten einschalten mein Monitor schwarz blieb.
Hatte ich vor dem Update früher nie. Das mit den Streifen beim herunterfahren habe ich auch, aber auch erst seit dem Update.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (21. April 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist mir mittlerweile auch schon zweimal passiert dass beim ersten einschalten mein Monitor schwarz blieb.
> Hatte ich vor dem Update früher nie. Das mit den Streifen beim herunterfahren habe ich auch, aber auch erst seit dem Update.




Komisch ja das beim ersten Starten passiert aber auch immer nur sporadisch. Ich kann auch erkkennen wann es passiert undzwar geht der Monitor an dann kommen diese komsichen strifen und dann weiss ich das der Pc bildschirm Schwarz bleibt , dann muss ich den rechner reseten sodass er wiedr egth bzw der Bildschirm wieder angeht.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (22. April 2017)

DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Komisch ja das beim ersten Starten passiert aber auch immer nur sporadisch. Ich kann auch erkkennen wann es passiert undzwar geht der Monitor an dann kommen diese komsichen strifen und dann weiss ich das der Pc bildschirm Schwarz bleibt , dann muss ich den rechner reseten sodass er wiedr egth bzw der Bildschirm wieder angeht.



Soooo...Also wollte mal Bericht erstatten. Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit DDU den aktuellsten Treiber von nvida deinstalliert und habe den alten Treiber 378.78 installiert. Jetzt kommen bei mir zumindestens nicht mehr die Bunten Streifen/Kacheln wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre. Muss nur noch jetzt beobachten ob der Bildschirm sporadisch weiterhin Schwarz bleibt beim ersten Rechner Start, wenn dies nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte liegt es vermutlich am Nvidia Treiber bzw kann es bei einigen zumindestens auch sein dann wie bei mir.


----------



## vivaforever (24. April 2017)

Moin, hab mich mal angemeldet, um die Beobachtungen zu bestätigen. Hab am Wochenende ein neues System inkl. GTX 1070 für jemanden installiert und nach paar Funktionstests ebenfalls 3 Symphtome festgestellt, die in diesem Zusammenhang (Creators Update und GTX-Treiber) in div. Foren berichtet werden:
(1) der sporadische o.g. Steifen beim Kaltstart-booten (wobei ich hier beobachtete, dass das System sich manchmal selbst ein zweites mal bootete oder eben komplett ausstieg)
(2) eine sporadische Beschädigung der Grafik-Treiber-Tools (nicht in direktem Bezug zum Streifen), manchmal aus Taskleiste verschwunden und nicht aufrufbar, manchmal auch noch in Taskleiste, dann aber auch nicht aufrufbar.
(3) ein spontanes Abstürzen des Systems (bisher nur bei Nutzung zweier unterschiedlicher Browser)

Wie gesagt, kommt bei mir der Streifen und die offensichliche Beschädigung der Treibers beim Booten nur im Kaltstart vor. Hab deshalb für meinen Bekannten als Behelfslösung den Schlafmodus aktiviert, darüber kann er sein System dann beliebig lange vom Netz nehmen, auch bei Warmstarts kamen die ersten beiden Punkte nie vor.
Den dritten Punkt kann ich hier nicht näher beschreiben, die Fehlermeldung (die ich nicht im Kopf habe) brachte aber auch Treffer zu diesem Problem.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2017)

Bei mir habe ich keinerlei dieser Probleme.
Habe nur beim Herunterfahren ganz kurz Streifen bis das Bild abschaltet.
Beim Hochfahren ist es bei mir bisher nur 2x passiert das ich mittels Reset das System Neustarten musste.

Ansonsten habe ich während des Betriebs keinerlei Probleme und meine Spiele laufen alle Problemlos.
Auch der Treiber macht keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Hawkins (25. April 2017)

Ich konnte mein Problem (Pixelfehler beim ersten Start, Windows startet erst beim 2. mal und sehr langes Herunterfahren) lösen indem ich den Nvidia Treiber per DDU Tool im abgesichteren Modus entfernt und ihn neu installiert hab.

Das Creators Update hat wohl entweder den Grafiktreiber bechädigt oder seinen eigenen installiert.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (25. April 2017)

Jaa da liegt der Hund begraben , creators update löst den fehler im zusammen spiel moit dem grafiktreiber aus. Wie schon gesagt mitt ddu arbeiten und evtl älteren nvidia treiber benutzen. Dann müsste es weggehen.


----------



## commander38 (25. April 2017)

Runter fahren war echt lange stimmt war bei mir auch. Jetzt geht's dafür rasend schnell


----------



## megamasi (25. April 2017)

Ich hatte bei mir auch die Probleme mit dem ca 3 cm dicken horizontalen pixelstreifen beim hochfahren. Er hat sich dann immer automatisch neugestartet und lief dann aber reibungslos. Ich hätte schon fast die Grafikkarte zurückgeschickt weil die neu war und ich dachte das es daran lag. Habe erst alles mögliche ausprobiert und kam nich auf das Problem. Ich habe dann einen älteren NVIDIA grafikkartentreiber installiert und seitdem ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten. An dem grafikkartentreiber kann es aber eigentlich nicht gelegen haben da der schon vorher drauf war. Ich denke das es eindeutig was mit dem windows creators Update zu tun hat. Warum wieso weshalb weiß ich nicht, dafür kenn ich mich zu wenig aus. Wenn dazu nochmal was bekannt wird, interessant wärs ja.
Dieser Fehlstarts sind in unregelmäßigen Abständen aufgetreten, das war bei mir nicht nur beim Kaltstart so sondern ca jedes 3 oder 4 mal.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe nur beim Herunterfahren ganz kurz Streifen bis das Bild abschaltet.


Es gab Gestern(25.04.2017) einen neuen Nvidia Treiber.
Mit diesem Treiber habe ich bisher beim Herunterfahren keine Streifen mehr.
Muss ich aber noch etwas länger im Auge halten, scheint aber behoben zu sein.


----------



## megamasi (26. April 2017)

Habe den neuen Treiber vom 25.04. ausprobiert und direkt beim ersten Start war der pixelige streifen wieder da und der Neustart war die Folge. Bin dann wieder zurück zu 378.92 vom 20.03.2017 und keine Probleme mehr


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

Bei mir war es ehe nur beim Herunterfahren oder Neustarten, also immer wenn beim Herunterfahren der Monitor schwarz wurde, aber bisher hatte mit dem neuen Treiber nichts mehr.


----------



## GhostPhantom (30. April 2017)

Also ich habe die Streifen beim Herunterfahren auch nicht mehr, seit den neuen Nvidia Treiber aber beim Hochfahren kommt das auch noch. Die Spiele ruckeln auch nicht mehr so oft aber es ist noch vorhanden mit oder ohne den Spielmodus. Am schlimmsten ist es bei Rocket League aber viele andere Spiele laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## scherich (1. Mai 2017)

Schnellstart von Win 10 deaktivieren und gut ist


----------



## _DrPig_ (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

seitdem Creators Update habe ich auch Probleme:
Der PC wurde spürbar langsamer. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Windows bei allen Aktionen kurze Denkpausen hat. Photoshop z.B. arbeitet nur noch sehr langsam. Bei klicken auf Elemente dauert es meist 1 ~ 1 1/2 Sekunden, bis das Element ausgewählt wird. Früher war es sofort ausgewählt. 

Auch beim Spielen gibt es etwa alle 30 Sekunden kurze 5 Sekundenruckler. Dabei geht die Framerate kurz auf 6 FPS runter und danach wieder hoch. Ist aber bei allen Spielen so. 

Zwar kann ich die Fremdeinwirkung von Viren ausschließen, da in den Tagen nach den Updates nichts neues installiert / ausgeführt wurde, dennoch habe ich einen Virenscan mit Bitdefender gemacht.

Heute morgen gab es dann einen Bluescreen mit dem Fehler irql_not_less_or_equal. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## GhostPhantom (6. Mai 2017)

Hey, _DrPig_ Ja das mit dem Ruckeln in den Spielen ist sehr nervig, hoffentlich wird das noch gefixt mit Windows Updates oder ähnliches. Microsoft hat ja jetzt selbst gemerkt, dass es probleme mit dem Update gibt und ratet erstmal davon ab es zu installieren also bei denen die es noch nicht installiert haben. Also hilft wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken, leider.


----------



## _DrPig_ (6. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich finde es interessant, dass davon abgeraten wird, ein *Zwangsupdate* zu installieren. Hat bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht geklappt. 
--> Wiederherstellung eines kürzlich vor dem Update gemachten Backup war meine Lösung. 

Gruß


----------



## Milestone2709 (11. Mai 2017)

Nabend,
Irgendwie kann ich das Update nicht installieren... habe Windows 10 Pro und auf der Homepage steht dann wenn ich es installieren möchte das es nicht für die enterprise Edition geht, dann bin ich auf Beiträge gestoßen wo es heißt das es am 1.5 also wenn die finale raus kommt dann updaten könnte aber wir haben den 11ten^^
Kann mir jemand mehr dazu sagen wieso weshalb warum?!

Mfg

Edit:
Wurde vorhin aus dem Game gekickt und da stand das windows updaten möchte und zack 1703^^


----------



## McBen (14. Mai 2017)

Moin,

gestern Abend ein Windows Update durchlaufen lassen und "Aktualisieren und Herunterfahren" ausgeschaltet. Nehme an es war das Creator Update?! Weil dazu vorher ne Anzeige kam, aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher.

Jedenfalls heute morgen beim Hochfahren normale BIOS Infos gesehen Asus etc.
Asus Logo blendet langsam aus und dieser "Windows Kreis" des denkens fängt an. Also 5 Punkte die im Kreis laufen.
Allerdings hängt sich das Bild kurz danach auf. Nix reagiert, lasse ihm aber 15 Minuten bevor ich per Knopf am Gehäuse neustarte.

Alle folgenden Versuche den PC zu starten enden entweder damit, dass nach dem ASUS MB Logo der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt und der Maus Cursor erscheint. Dieser lässt sich auch bewegen, aber es passiert nichts weiter.
Oder ab und an erscheint das Windows Fenster und wieder die 5 Punkte die im Kreis rennen. Meistens allerdings der bewegliche Mauscursor.
In den abgesicherten Modus indem man beim hochfahren Shift und F8 oder STRG und F8 drückt blieb erfolglos, schätze die G710+ erhält in dem Zeitraum kein Strom, weil sie dunkel wird.

Habe jetzt versucht mit einem USB Stick auf den ich per Laptop WIN 10 Installation irgendwie in den Abgesicherten Modus zu kommen. Hat leider nicht funktioniert.
Als ich über den USB Stick gebootet habe, wurde ich daraufhin gewiesen, dass ein Update gestartet wurde. Wenn ich dieses fortsetzen möchte das Installationsmedium entfernen und ja klicken oder Neuinstallieren und Nein drücken. Beim Entfernen und Ja komme ich wieder nur auf den schwarzen Bildschirm. Bei Nein auf die verschiedenen Wahlmöglichkeiten von Wiederherstellen, Image, Starthilfe etc.
Natürlich habe ich keine Wiederherstellungspunkte und kein Image.

"Starthilfe" sagt es wurden keine Probleme festgestellt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

PC Komponenten müssten sein
I7 7700k
Asus MB
GTX 970
16GB RAM
650Watt Netzteil
Windows 10 Pro


----------



## Fillmore (7. Juni 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dazu müsstest du mal das MSI Afterburner installieren und davon während des Spiels die OSD Anzeige nutzen.
> Denn dann kannst du ersehen ob die Grafikkarte nicht 100% ausgelastet wird oder der Takt nicht gehalten wird.
> 
> Muss daher nicht zwingend was mit dem Update was zu tun haben.
> ...



Ich habe seit letztem Wochenende Windows 10 drauf gemacht wegen Forza 3.
Nach langer Suche wieso ich in Battlefield 1 FPS Einbrüche habe, fand ich das mit der Einstellung auf maximal raus. Also kann man es auch auf adaptiv stellen?

Für mein Rocket League Problem habe ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. Es ruckelt und stottert immer wieder heftig. Obwohl ich unter Windows 8.1 damals ohne VSync bis auf 240 FPS gekommen bin.

Einer ne Idee?

Ach ja - Forza lief immer und jetzt noch ohne Ruckeln!


----------



## Fillmore (8. Juni 2017)

Problem gelöst!
Post dazu folgt morgen


----------



## GhostPhantom (4. Juli 2017)

Hey Fillmore, wie hast du das problem behoben ? Habe immer noch das Windows ohne das Creators Update drauf aber würde es gerne wieder raufmachen aber habe keine Lust, dass die Probleme weiterhin bestehen.


----------



## Worlikon (13. Juli 2017)

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

PC-Experience Windows 10: | Windows 10 auf Redstone 2 1703 aktualisieren


----------



## GhostPhantom (14. Juli 2017)

Das Windows habe ich ja schon mit dem Update auf CD gebrannt, aber die Spiele laggen so extrem mit dem Creators Update und ich weiß einfach nicht woran das liegt. Ohne dem Creators Update habe ich keine Laggs, dass wäre in meinem Fall die einzige Lösung das Windows ohne Creators Update zuinstallieren aber ich würde den Spielemodus ja gerne vewenden.


----------



## nikon87 (14. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe da keinerlei Probleme mit dem aktuellsten Updatestand. Allerdings ist der Game Mode bei mir auch komplett deaktiviert...ich trau dem Teil einfach nicht. Hast du die Lags auch wenn du den deaktiviert hast?


----------



## GhostPhantom (17. Juli 2017)

Ja habe schon alles ausprobiert und auch komplett ausgestellt und trotzdem habe ich diese Probleme. Die ersten Spiele bei Rocket League laufen immer normal und dann fängt es auf einmal an. Die Temps sind auch alle in ordnung, genauso wie ohne das Creators Update deshalb kann es an sowas auch nicht liegen.


----------

